# Old Lens Problem



## kkn13 (May 27, 2014)

hi guys , need an opinion on my old Tamron 28-200mm AF (a-mount) lens
i hadnt tried photos with my new 1200D with this lens so far and when i tried it today,all the photos were coming a bit greyish towards the rims and i tried cleaning it etc but it still has the same effect
does my lens have fungus or dust trapped inside the inner glass or is it because its an older lens?i wish i had older photos for comparison, will post pics taken with it later if u like
ps-is it safe to take pics with a lens with fungus incase its got fungus or something, like will it affect my sensor or mirror? and is it worth gettiing the lens cleaned out or better to wait and buy a similiar one(wide zoom) in a few months
thanks for your help in advance guys, really appreciated!!


----------



## Hrishi (May 27, 2014)

I am no expert but I have read that an old lens does gets abused due to fungus , specially when kept away for long.
Now if pictures are a bit grayish , maybe there could be some camera settings that had to do with it , like raw pictures maybe.

Are you getting clean pics with the 18-55mm stock lens you may have received with your new 1200D ??
If yes , then its gotta be the old lens , you could get it cleaned if this happens to be the situation.


----------



## kkn13 (May 27, 2014)

Yeah I got the 18-55mm and 55-250mm kit lens with my 1200D,photos come fantastic on both
I just took the 28-200mm out in my hand and when I pass light through its greyish
How much does cleaning cost?like approx


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2014)

kkn13 ..I have 2 lenses which have fungus...my 50mm have lots of fungus and my 17-50 have minor spots of fungus...but it does not detoriate the picture quality even a bit (except the bokeh on 50mm) ..soo not worry that it would not damage the sensor 

2ndly without looking at the lens its difficult to say that whats the issue...if you look through the lens and its dusty or patchy you can find the issue...greyish maybe a loss of coating maybe

repairing that lens may cost a lot...check with the local sony center


----------



## kkn13 (May 27, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> kkn13 ..I have 2 lenses which have fungus...my 50mm have lots of fungus and my 17-50 have minor spots of fungus...but it does not detoriate the picture quality even a bit (except the bokeh on 50mm) ..soo not worry that it would not damage the sensor
> 
> 2ndly without looking at the lens its difficult to say that whats the issue...if you look through the lens and its dusty or patchy you can find the issue...greyish maybe a loss of coating maybe
> 
> repairing that lens may cost a lot...check with the local sony center



thanks for your reply, its a tamron and it looks dusty but its more towards the rims
ill post a comparison pic later


----------



## anirbandd (May 27, 2014)

Tamron lens and issues?? its prolly gone to hell anyway.. goodluck finding any SCs unless you live in Delhi/Mumbai etc.. 

i'd say try some local lens repair shops.


----------



## kkn13 (May 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> Tamron lens and issues?? its prolly gone to hell anyway.. goodluck finding any SCs unless you live in Delhi/Mumbai etc..
> 
> i'd say try some local lens repair shops.



i live in mumbai
ill post pics for comparison with my 18-55mm and the exterior of the lens as well

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 14428
View attachment 14429

- - - Updated - - -

View attachment 14430
View attachment 14431
View attachment 14432
View attachment 14433


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2014)

I dont find any fungus or dust in your lens pics ...the pic you posted 1774 surely look like out of focus ...maybe lens is too old and it dont have any quality enhancing coating ....and there is always issue with third party lenses with newer bodies....


----------



## kkn13 (May 27, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> I dont find any fungus or dust in your lens pics ...the pic you posted 1774 surely look like out of focus ...maybe lens is too old and it dont have any quality enhancing coating ....and there is always issue with third party lenses with newer bodies....



ohh so the grey tinge in the rim isnt fungus or dust right?
yeah the photo was a bit out of focus coz it was too close
btw is there any way to get it up to normal use? 
i basically want a wide zoom lens, so should i get a new one?


----------



## sujoyp (May 27, 2014)

can you post more pics using that lens outside...like a flower or landscape type....I can judge with that much better...just put camera in full auto mode and shoot...lets see the result


----------



## kkn13 (May 28, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> can you post more pics using that lens outside...like a flower or landscape type....I can judge with that much better...just put camera in full auto mode and shoot...lets see the result



ok will post tommorow,thanks so far btw


----------



## anirbandd (May 28, 2014)

i think its more like a mist. maybe moisture??


----------



## kkn13 (May 29, 2014)

hey guys sorry for the delay in posting pics, my wifi has some issues so its unusable at the moment, will post as soon as its back up


----------



## anirbandd (May 30, 2014)

no issues. 

take your time


----------

